# Croakers early report



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

One of my fishing buddies called me today to say he was told they are catching croakers around the bushwood st clemene area , I told him this is nothing new at this time every year these untimely reports spring up all over the place and always bushwood


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

LOL!!!!
"here we go again".
as we know we wont see any croakers in md for another 5-7 weeks!!!


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Hey Sp 
When the VA board lights up is when I start making runs for Hardheads.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Once again its not ture, Im only 10 min away from the wharf in bushwood and I let ppl know when the bite is on


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

OBX_Rat said:


> Once again its not ture, Im only 10 min away from the wharf in bushwood and I let ppl know when the bite is on


LOL!!! if they were down in Bwood rt now , then i definately know its global warming. hahaha


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Earl that is a good one. That is just outrageous for anyone to part there mouth about a croaker . Hahahahaha.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Did somebody say the magic *c* word? 

LMAO!!!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Great White shark sighted at bushwood!! LOL


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*killer whale*

Killer whale sighted at wason corner fishing for yellow perch


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Croakers*

It's one thing to net a fish and one thing to catch a fish. A few years back chomper blues were running thru Oregon Inlet in late winter (Jan - Mar) and guess what was washing up bit in half. Yep, croakers. Now, just because the fish are there doesn't mean that they are feeding. So is there a possibility for croaker to be in the Bay, I would say yes. Is it a chance that anyone will catch any before the end of April or early May, a slight one but I would say no. On the prev comment about seeing them in VA, that will be my first stop when they start biting. Has not failed as of yet, mid to late April it will be on....


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Every year fisherman make up rumors of croakers in early-mid March 
the only time Ive seen any croakers this time of year is if the weathers consistent which is unusual  I know many of us are itching for the fish to be in season for the bay.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

My understanding croakers migrated south at the end of the season, from the dnr web sight that is not so 
Croaker stays in the bay and as far as norfolks VA they also sparm in the these areas , what happen they go out into deeper water (spots too) to avoid the cold water that is why they are call Atlantic croakers


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

:fishing:One year the netters down south got ice in and the croakers made up the bay.I hope it happen again this year so the croakers have a chance to come up the bay.The last time they made it the school was 1 mile wide and 6 miles long and by the time they turn into the bay it took 1 week to make it up to pasadena.We were catching croakers two at a time and they were 25" long and we used eating shrimp rall cut up for bait.We started fishing at 4pm to midnight.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

tacklemake said:


> :fishing:One year the netters down south got ice in and the croakers made up the bay.I hope it happen again this year so the croakers have a chance to come up the bay.The last time they made it the school was 1 mile wide and 6 miles long and by the time they turn into the bay it took 1 week to make it up to pasadena.We were catching croakers two at a time and they were 25" long and we used eating shrimp rall cut up for bait.We started fishing at 4pm to midnight.


LOL!!!
yea how long ago was that


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*croakers aye?*

Someone mentioned when are the blues comming. We all know the moon is fully waxed. Our question is: when the hec is the temp getting above 45 degrees, or how many months until the wtemp gets above 41 degrees?


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Croakers, Bluefish, Spot , Sea Trout etc... only come into the Bay once the schools of baitfish enter it. That is usually April or May. I believe the water is a bit too cold to see any of these critters yet.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

I think it was 2003/2004 we were catching croakers on the 26 of march off the Northbeach pier nothing under 16'' and those were released and the same year they came back in October until 1st week in December


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

supercast said:


> I think it was 2003/2004 we were catching croakers on the 26 of march off the Northbeach pier nothing under 16'' and those were released and the same year they came back in October until 1st week in December


Ahh the good ole days


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

i remember that like i said its unusuall but weathers a big fact ive read croakers can survive at 48 degrees of water


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

2 years ago there was a weird cold current in the del. bay, bottom bouncers were pulling up ice cold sinkers and the croakers, spot, black drum were far and few between. much better last year. 37F at thomas point, 41F at point lookout, it's getting there! might try for some yp this weekend


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

hey 4 the last 15yrs plo 4/12 i got croaker an big w/p an cow rocks all on BLOODS........PERCH WHITE AN YELLOW NOW MOST IN DEEP WATER 12 TO 22 FEET MOST ON BOATS ....... GOOD LUCK I WORK WITH FISH ALL DAY EVERY DAY CROAKERS R IN THE BAY I HAVE THEM IN MY STORE........4.49.LB FRESH....MOUTH OF THE BAY....


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Back in 2004 or 2005, there was a period of about two weeks where _gigantic_ horse croakers were coming up during striper season at the end of March. I caught a couple around 3 pounds that actually bit on 8/0 circle hooks intended for stripers.

And like that, they disappeared.

If you're really into them, keep an eye on the Va. board like Andre says. The guys down there will start picking them up first off the Seagull Pier as they head up the bay via deep channels. In fact, they're probably there now. You can also make friends with a few commercials and they'll let you know when they show in the nets.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*yellow perch*

Any positive reports from Wayson corner they should be in by now my fingers are itching


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

Tommy Robinson said:


> Croakers, Bluefish, Spot , Sea Trout etc... only come into the Bay once the schools of baitfish enter it. That is usually April or May. I believe the water is a bit too cold to see any of these critters yet.


the bait fish r in the bay and i have got2 lil croakers lastweek


----------

